# New Colors



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Whacha think?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You def have it down. They look as good as it gets.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

All Eyes said:


> You def have it down. They look as good as it gets.


Thanks eyes I am taking color suggestions. So whats your favorite color?


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

That color would be fantastic on one of our local bass lakes.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

vc1111 said:


> That color would be fantastic on one of our local bass lakes.



Which color? The dark green pumpkin.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Some new one i just finished.








[/URL]


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Don't really have a favorite. Some I like - 
Purple, purple w/red or chartreuse tail, motor oil, black w/red or chartreuse tail, hot gravy (motor oil with colored flake)


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Working on it Eyes, just taking my baby steps now. lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

They look as good as any I've seen Bigfoot! Keep them coming!


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)




----------

